# World Suite by UVI Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 16, 2017)

*World Suite by UVI Review*
(Source: http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/16/world-suite-by-uvi-review/ )

World Suite by UVI carries over 320 instruments and recorded phrases from around the world. UVI has compiled a classic selection of traditional and ethnic sounds: 50,000+ samples, 320+ instruments, 8,000+ loops and phrases.

With World Suite UVI addresses a small sample library market which looks for non-western instruments and sounds. As I traveled the world in the last three decades I did find many familiar sounds in this library. When playing some of the Indian instruments I did warp back in time to India which I did visit extensively three times. You will find instruments and phrases from Africa, Asia, Australia, Celtic, Eastern Europe, India, Indonesia, Middle East, Occidental, South America, Spanish Gypsy and West Indies. Vocals are phrase loops which are also available in a six-track player to allowing you to easily play those tracks in your composition. UVI did send me a review copy with no strings attached.







*Installation*

After purchase, you receive a registration code which you use to register the product with UVI, then you have the option to download the single file directly or by using torrent. You need to launch the iLok License Manager and activate the license that UVI has issued to you. After activation, you can use the World Suite in UVI Workstation or UVI’s Falcon.

*Sound*

I’m really pleased with World Suite and you can hear the extent and character of the sampling and preparing. Besides the instruments, you also get access to 8000 pre-recorded phrases and loops which are authentically performed. Additionally, the loops make this library a fabulous resource for songwriters, composers, and sound designers.

UVI also includes presets which combines beat and matched loops in easy to use themes (sorted by Region and instrument type). Instruments playability is overall good and you can produce convincing lines. For some of the included instruments, the key switching serves well, for others you have to put some more work into the instrument. Take a look or listen to the presets which UVI labeled FX, you could find a surprising range of hand-curated sound designed instruments.

If you did own the older World Traditions and Ethno libraries, you will be happy to know that this release did include the legacy instruments with lot of enhancements and new material including new instruments such as : Mbira, Karimba, African Guitar Loops, New Taiko multi mics, Latin Zither, Didgeridoo phrase player, Irish Bouzouki, Bulgarian Tupan, Eastern Accordion & Lyra, Moldovian Cymbalum, Russian Balalaika, Ukrainian Bandura, Persian Daf, Turkish Lyra, Santur, Armenian Duduk, Alpine Zither, Finnish Kantele, Nordics Pianos, Italian Accordions, Crazy Flamenco rhythm player with chords recognition and automatic tempo matching, Steel Tongue Drum, Sun Drum, enhanced Steel Drums, Traveler loops inspiration players, Vocal Traveler modules , Gypsy Solo Guitar phrases. UVI added also legato, portamento, and tremolo articulations.











Let’s have a look at the instruments and loops of the included regions:

*55 instruments from Africa*:Flutes (Majingu, Djafe, Goat), Guitars (Afro Steel, Roots African, Tchad Nylon), Large Drums (Beninese, Guinean Baga & Kobo, Guinean Toma, Malian, Ouagadoudou, Tanzanian, Togolese, Zairian), Djembe (Wood, Modern Skin, Mozambique), Percussions (Body Bells, Cruche, Fedounoum, Plastic & Wood Rainstick, Rattle, Shekere, Talking Drum, Tchangotche), Udu (Large & Small), Balafon (8 instruments), Bamboo Sax (3 instruments), Kora (2 models and a Valiha), Mbira (Dzavadzimu, Nyunga, Zimbabwe), Ngoni Donso, Sanzas (7 models)
650+ African loops & phrases: Balafon, Bass, Electric Guitar, Bara Drums, Claves, Cruche, Djembe, Conga, Cowbell, Drums, Shaker, Tambourine, Woodblock, Fedounoum, Guinean Tambourin, Kalimba Bass, Kora, Talking Drums, Thangotche, Ensemble Choirs, Solo Voices

*78 instruments from Asia*: Bian Zhong, Bian Qing, Dan Moi, Er Hu, Gongs (7 categories / 50 models), Koto (3 models), Laotian Zither, Percussions (Ban Gu, Cha, 2 Gu, Luo Gong, Chuan Ling, Kua Ban, Nan Bang, Pen Zhong), Pipa, LiuQin, Shakuhachi, Isshakausansun, Nishakuyonsun, Shamisen, Taiko (3 Nagado Daiko, 2 Shime Daiko)
290+ Asian loops & phrases: Mongol Kohmus, Mongol Topshur, Shakuhachi, Isshakausansun, Nishakuyonsun, Chinese Flute, Mongol Voices

*47 instruments from India*: Dilruba, Harmonium, Indian Flutes (3 models), Indian Percussions (Angklungs, Baya, Ghatam, Idakka, India Jaw, Mridangam, Thavil, Dholak, Bass, Bass Udukkai, Chanda, Dholak, Dholki, Ela Thalam, Yeddakai, Urumi, Udukkai, Salangai, Pumbai, Parai Top, Parai Bass, Pakavaj, Nagra, Khanjeera) , Indian Swarmandal, Indian Violin, Jaladarangam, Morsing, Nadhaswaram, Pungi, Santoor (2 models), Sarod, Shenai, Sitar (3 models), Tabla (3 models), Tambura, Veena
1210+ Indian loops & phrases: Bulbul Tarang, Dilruba, Do Tara, Flute, Magudi, Mandolin, Nadhaswaram, Pungi, Rawanhattha, Santoor, Shenai, Sitar, Veena, Violin, FX, Bass Udukkai, Chenda, Dholak, Dholki, Ghatam, Idakka, Khanjira, Mridangam, Nagara, Pambai, Parai, Tabla,Thavil, Urban Loop, Urumi, Voices (Child, Female, Male, Old Man Perc Voice Male)






*14 instruments from Australia*: Aboriginal Drums (Kanak, New Guinean, Polynesian, Oceanian – 3 models), Aboriginal Flute, Aboriginal Percussions (Bass, Frame, Log, Rattle, Shaker) Didgeridoo, Jaw Harp
450 Australian loops & phrases: Aboriginal Flute, Didgeridoo, Jaw Harp






*28 Celtic instruments*: Bagpipes (6 models), Celtic Guitars (D, E, 12 Strings), Celtic Percussions (Bodhran, Bones, Clogs, Pipe Snare Drum, Spoons, Tenor Drum), Celtic Whistles (Penny Whistle, Old Low, Celtic Low, Tin D, Tin BFlat), Fiddle, Harmonica (2 models), Concertina, Celtic Harp, Megan Harp, Lute Harp, Irish Bouzouki
460+ Celtic loops & phrases: Bagpipe, Bodhran, Bombarde, Celtic Guitar, Celtic Harp Glisses, Concertina, Guitar 6 Strings, Guitar 12 Strings, Irish Flute, Mandolin, Violin


cont...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 16, 2017)

*10 eastern European instruments*: Balkanish Double Bass, Balkanish Violin, Bulgarian Tupan, Eastern Accordion, Eastern Lyra, Hungarian Cymbalum, Moldovian Cymbalum, Roots Balalaika, Russian Balalaika, Ukrainian Bandura
330 eastern European loops & phrases: Accordion, Bass, Guitar, Percussion, Sax, Strings, Violin, Balkanish Voices

*14 instruments from Indonesia*: Gamelan Gong (2 models), Gamelan Bonang (Barung, Parenus), Gamelan Drums (Kendhang Ageng, Kendhang Ciblon) Gambang, Gender, Saron, Gamelan Kenong (5 models)

*14 instruments Occidental or Western world*: Alpine Concert Zither, Banjo, Carina Accordion, Dobro, Finnish Concert Kantele, Naeshult Table Piano, Nordic Low Whistle, Nordic Psalmodikon, Nordic Upright Piano, Orfeo Accordion, Parisian Accordion, Piano Bastringue, Victorini Accordion
310+ western world Loops & Phrases: Accordions

*22 instruments from South America*: Ande Flute, Cuatro, Latin Panpipe, Latin Percussions (Agogos, Berimbau, Bongos, Cabassa, Chekere, Claves, Congas, Cowbells, Cuicas, Guiros, Maracas, Pandiero, Shakers, Surdo, Timbales, Timbalitos), Peruvian Ocarina, Electric Bass, Tango Accordion
990 south American loops & phrases
Agogo, Bongo, Bass, Claves, Conga, Cowbell, Djembe, Drums, Guiro, Kutu Wapa, Piano, Shaker, Tambour Bata, Tambourine, Triangle, Voices

*31 instruments from the Middle East*: Baglamas (2 models), Bouzouki (2 models), Duduk, Electric Bouzouki, Lute (Jubus, Tunisian), Maghreb Violins (Solo, Ensemble), Mandolin, Mediterranean Lira (2 models), Middle East Flutes (Sheperd, Egyptian, Arabic, Recorder), Middle East Percussions (Bendir X 2, Daires, Darbuka, Oriental Tambourin, Sistres), Middle East Santur (2 models), Oud (2 models), Persian Daf, Saz, Tzouras (2 models)
540+ middle east loops & phrases: Baglama, Bouzoukis, Clarinet, Cumbus, Darbuka, Drums, Duduk, Electric Bouzouki, Hajir, Lyre, Oriental Violin, Oud, Saz, Synth Arabic, Tambourines, Tzouras, Voices

*6 instruments commonly used by Romani or Spanish gypsy*: Flamenco Guitar, Gypsy Jazz Guitars (Gerome, Maruha), Flamenco Percussions (Cajon, Castanets, Foot Steps)
1660+Spanish gypsy loops & phrases: Flamenco Guitars, Cajon, Castanets, Foot Steps, Hand Clap, Voices

*5 instruments from West Indies or Caribbean Basin:*: Requinto, Steel Drums, Steel Tongue Drum, Sun Drum, West Indies Bass
310+ loops & phrases from West Indies or Caribbean Basin : Bass, Claves, Conga, Cowbell, Djembe, Drums, Shaker, Tanbou Ka, Ti Bwa, Tom


*User interface & Usability*

UVI has grouped the different instruments by type and region to support an easy selection and discovery of sounds you need in your score.






*Rating: Five out of five stars*

World Suite is an outstanding collection of not so easy to find sounds, instruments, and loops. The incorporated sounds are top notch and come with an extensive assorted library of world instruments, vocals, and amazing sounds from many regions. The huge offering of instruments ethnic flavor covers you need for more unusual and exotic sound when producing convincing lines. Even if you are not composing a score that is rooted in those countries that contributed instrument this library is excellent to add a few notes or a motif.


----------

